# Need help finding



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

I have been trying to get Equity Broadcasting C3C-KU

4040 H
29120 

and am having no luck. I get a lot of others on the C band side but can not get this one. Any ideas or are the numbers not correct.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

its there but you have to really be honed in on it. I can get it on my 6 footer (sort of). 

The problem for me is even if I am locked on it at a 60 quality on my Pansat 1500 (30 is threshold), the picture is still not stable. LOts of pixelation. 

What size dish do you have?


----------



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

TonyM said:


> its there but you have to really be honed in on it. I can get it on my 6 footer (sort of).
> 
> The problem for me is even if I am locked on it at a 60 quality on my Pansat 1500 (30 is threshold), the picture is still not stable. LOts of pixelation.
> 
> What size dish do you have?


 A 7.5 ft dish is what I have.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

it should work then...like I say it may take a little bit to get.

What I do (since I have to hand move my dish) is pull up one of those "Roberts TV" feeds (there is a bunch of them and some are up 24/7) and get a decent signal, then flip over to Equity stuff and work from there.

It is a finicky thing to get


----------



## southsideman (Jun 4, 2006)

I just set up ( this week) a dedicated C band dish for this exact same satellite, Galaxy 3C at 95* West... I had a time getting it too... After I just could not find it with my FTA Viewsat Extreme, I had a strong signal but could not get it to lock in.. I then hooked up my old Drake receiver, and set it for anything I could find... The first thing I found out was that I was pointed to the sat beside it, I was on 97*... Then I moved my dish very little and found the Galaxy 3C at 95* with the Drake.. I found an active Roberts feed.. I then peaked the signal using the Drake... I also had one of those E Bay "S" meters in line and peaked that to max also, still using the Drake... I then unhooked everything (sfter powering down) and then connected my Viewsat receiver, and I saw it locked on correctly... I then peaked the signal again this time with the Viewsat and my inline meter and got the "Q" (quality) up... I ended up with an 85% signal strength, and an 80% "Q".... I then did a channel search and found everything that is listed there.... It is still up and running 100%.... I am using an 8' dish, an old Uniden with the orig. LNB that came with it 12 years ago... ALSo, just in case make sure that the LO on your FTA is set at 5150... that is the setting for these type of C band dishes.. Your 7 1/2 ft. dish will pick it up, may be just a little harder to do, but it will get it... 
I hope this is helpfull....


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

welcome southsideman 

some very good info there. I think my dish is just too small for it (and I can't go bigger due to my situation) to keep it stable.

The only channel I would like on it is WBIF. The other English ones I can get on KU and the Spanish stuff I don't need


----------



## southsideman (Jun 4, 2006)

Thank you TonyM.... I really appreciate the kind words...


----------

